# The biggest Disney Mistery has been solved.



## uziel5000

So, like any parent of toddlers, I have been watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse religously for some time now and the age old question came popping into mind...


What exactly is Goofy??!! Well folks I have figured it out. The mistery is over.

Goofy is indeed, a bull. Yes, a bull. Allow me to explain:

All the other characters, (in Mickey Mouse Clubhouse at least) are accounted for except for Goofy but, if Mickey is with Minnie and Donald with Daisy, who's with Goofy? Clarabelle. What is she? A cow!!!

Therefore, Goofy, by default, is a bull.


----------



## Babbletrish

uziel5000 said:


> So, like any parent of toddlers, I have been watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse religously for some time now and the age old question came popping into mind...
> 
> 
> What exactly is Goofy??!! Well folks I have figured it out. The mistery is over.
> 
> Goofy is indeed, a bull. Yes, a bull. Allow me to explain:
> 
> All the other characters, (in Mickey Mouse Clubhouse at least) are accounted for except for Goofy but, if Mickey is with Minnie and Donald with Daisy, who's with Goofy? Clarabelle. What is she? A cow!!!
> 
> Therefore, Goofy, by default, is a bull.



I may need to produce some disturbing fanart based on this theory.  

(If true, than Goofy is one strange looking bovine...)


----------



## Queenofspoons

What kind of substance was this guess made on? 

I don't think will ever find out what Goofy really is.


----------



## figment_jii

Err, I always thought Goofy was a dog.  After all, he first appeared as "Dippy Dawg" and was later renamed Goofy.

Not really sure about Mickey Mouse Clubhouse...after all there have been several other un-attached characters so he could theoretically then be paired with any of them making him a duck, dog, cat, human, bear, seal, etc.


----------



## fly girl

figment_jii said:


> Err, I always thought Goofy was a dog.  After all, he first appeared as "Dippy Dawg" and was later renamed Goofy.
> 
> Not really sure about Mickey Mouse Clubhouse...after all there have been several other un-attached characters so he could theoretically then be paired with any of them making him a duck, dog, cat, human, bear, seal, etc.




I'm with you figment_jii!  Goofy has always been a dog to me.  


The part I never understood is why can Goofy talk but Pluto can't?


----------



## JennyWren

Hmmm...Pretty sure that Goofy has always been a dog.  And at one point he was married, sometime in the 50s I think....he also has a son, Max.

I always thought Clarabelle was with Horace Horsecollar???


----------



## fly girl

JennyWren said:


> I always thought Clarabelle was with Horace Horsecollar???




FYI, on Disney Junior's Micky Mouse Clubhouse, Clarabelle and Goofy are together.  Horace isn't on the show.


----------



## lostcasket

He's a Dawg, Dippy Dawg.


----------



## tigger_mommy

That is hilarious!  Goofy and Clarabelle are what my hubby and I are going to be for Halloween this year at the MNSSHP. No Horace for me, no sir-ee, only Goofy!!!!


----------



## ToddyLu

Everyone knows Goofy is a dog ....and that's no bull  !!



Sorry, I HAD to take it there....


----------



## Sprinklelovesyou

That is awesome! never would have thought of that. I just assumed he was a dog


----------



## DizFan101

what I am curious about, Goofy has a son Max but who is Max's mom?


----------



## dzorn

fly girl said:


> I'm with you figment_jii!  Goofy has always been a dog to me.
> 
> 
> The part I never understood is why can Goofy talk but Pluto can't?



According to Pluto, Goofy talkes because he is crazy or otherwise goofy.

I asked during a breakfast. He motioned the circling the ear. The conversation also included the fact that they are both dogs but one talkes and the other doesn't.

Denise in MI


----------



## D1sneymagic

Hes a dog...


----------



## AngelStitch

I always thought he was a dog since he has long ears and a dog nose.


----------



## Jungle mansion

He is a dog. Wikipedia said so.


----------



## LongLiveDisney

Goofy is a dog!


----------



## disneyphilip

fly girl said:


> FYI, on Disney Junior's Micky Mouse Clubhouse, Clarabelle and Goofy are together.  Horace isn't on the show.



Even though Clarabelle is shown dating Goofy in things like Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, they're only playing "roles".

In reality, Goofy is just friends with Clarabelle and she is dating Horace.


----------



## POB14

Goofy is a Dawg.  Dawgs are anthropomorphic distant relatives of dogs, but Dawgs are bipedal and have the power of speech. 

(I can't remember where I read this, but it makes sense to me.)


----------



## 420Soda710

Wikipedia has also said that George Washington was Black... Do you really believe everything from wiki?  QUOTE="Jungle mansion, post: 45462562, member: 435400"]He is a dog. Wikipedia said so. [/QUOTE]
Wiki


----------



## bcla

Yeah - zombie thread, but there's this:






_What are you supposed to be exactly?  Like a dog?  A man?  A man-dog?  What's the deal with you?_

*Oh, I'm just Goofy.*

_You don't want to advertise that._


----------



## BubbleBreather8

i know what G O O F Y is. I've seen it in my half-waking dreams. only i'm walking the hallway between consciousness and unconsciousness, life and unbeing. he is there. watching. blackness. like oil. crude in color and in laughter. a grim reaper with an earnest smile. he laughs but its uncontrollable. disgusts me. little hat on his gelatinous head . bobbing like a broken neck. clumsy death in a mechanical age. one laugh and the saw hits your thumb. too late hes dead. one laugh and the press starts but the foreman is stuck. one laugh and you cant hear. but you will. always at, forever, during the night. the hallway has no end. a folly, a mistake, has no end. every mistake is permanent. whos laughing now. only me. im G O O F Y


----------



## supernova

uziel5000 said:


> *The biggest Disney Mistery has been solved.*


I thought the solution to the biggest Disney Mistery was spellcheck.


----------

